# Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )



## Allesfänger (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo Bordies, wollte mal nachfragen wie Weit / Lange ihr bei den verschiedenen Fahrstufen und Batteriegrößen mit eurem E-Motor kommt und an welchen Booten sie hängen. Damit ich mal mit meinem Vergleichen kann.

Würde gerne mal wissen ob ich Bedenkenlos über den Tag komme mit meinem Setup, bevor ich das erste mal in See steche.

mfg.

Mein Boot: 380 Schlauchboot mit Aluboden.
Motor: Rhino VX54 mit 100aH


----------



## Frankia (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Ich habe an meinem Stufenmotor einen Drehzahlregler nachgerüstet, kann so extrem langsam fahren, wodurch man bequem jiggen kann. Ich brauche so 1,2 A pro Stunde und komme mit 75 A den ganzen Tag aus. Bei Vollgas (30er Minn Kota) reichts nur 2 Stunden.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Hey Allesfänger
Den ganzen Tag schleppen mit 2,5-3,5Km/h wirst Du nicht hin bekommen mit einer 100ah.Vielleicht wenn es windstill ist. Du hast schaltstufen.Dann bist du für manche Köder in Stufe 3 zu schnell und Stufe 2 zu langsam.Und so schaltest Du immer zwischen Stufe 2 und 3.Vorallem bei Gegenwind wirst du es merken.Ich hatte den Rhino VX54 auch mal an meinen alten Boot.
Jetzt hatte ich an meinen Terhi 4,40m lang und 1,75m breit einen stufenlosen Minn Kota 40lbs. Zum schleppen mußte ich schon halbgas fahren und bei kräftigen Gegenwind 3/4Gas.Nach 5-6Std war eine 85ah Gelbatterie alle.Nur bei absoluter Windstille schaffte ich auch mal 7Std. Höchstgeschwindigkeit 5km/h nur mit voller Batterie
Jetzt habe ich an meinen Terhi einen Stufenlosen Motorguide Varimax 55. Beim Schleppen fahre ich nur noch 1/4Gas, bei kräftigen Gegenwind mal halbgas. Bin am Montag 8Std mit der 85ah er gefahren.Wobei ich morgens noch 20min Vollgas zum Hotspot fuhr und auch immer wieder verschiedene Plätze mit Vollgas anfuhr.Reines schleppen den ganzen Tag habe ich mit dem Motor noch nicht gemacht. Höchstgeschwindigkeit 7km/h nur mit voller Batterie.
Um so schneller du fährst,um so schneller ist die Batterie leer. Die Minnkota und Motorguide haben noch eine Anzeige auf dem Kopf,wo Du feststellen kannst,wie voll oder leer Deine Batterie ist.
Ich hoffe,ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## allegoric (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Das mit dem Min Kota und realtiv schnell leer, musste ich bei einem Freund auch schon feststellen. Die scheinen nicht sonderlich effizient zu sein. Wo ich mit gleichem Boot und gleicher Batterie mit einem Seyvlor 08/15 Motor deutlich länger fahren konnte.


----------



## Frankia (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

@nichtsfänger: Die Minnkota und Motorguide haben noch eine Anzeige auf dem Kopf,wo Du feststellen kannst,wie voll oder leer Deine Batterie ist.

Das zeigt dir die Spannung an. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Allesfänger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Diese Anzeige hat mein Rhino VX54 auch, ich will eigentlich kein ausgedehntes Schleppen machen, meine Gewässer sind auch nicht soooo Groß ... Max. 350h

Ich fahre die Spots an und werfe, also sollten ja dann die 100ah ausreichen um über den Tag zu kommen.

Das er auf Stufe 5 extrem viel verbrauchen soll im gegensatz zur 3 habe ich auch schon gehört.

Man soll halt nach möglichkeit immer in der 3 fahren, und sich die 5 als Reserve lassen falls man mal vor Wetter etc. flüchten muss.

mfg.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

@Frankia
Das sag ich doch|supergri
Der Motorguide zeigt dir noch beim fahren an, wieviel gas du gibst. Das auch mit den 10 Balken. Wenn Du den Motor ausmachst, zeigt er dir kurz an wieviel Spannung ca. noch auf der Batterie ist. Trotzdem will ich den Motorguide von der Kraft und sparsamkeit nicht mehr abgeben.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Hi, hab nen Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 55 lbs auf nem Aluboot 4,9m länge 1,7m breite. 2x120AH an Bord komme bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit auf gute 15 Stunden.


----------



## Allesfänger (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

2x120aH ist ja auch eine Ordentliche Hausnummer


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Naja der Chiemsee is groß^^ und ich will nich vom anderen Ende zurückrudern^^


----------



## Allesfänger (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Ersparst du dir das Fitness Studio


----------



## xaru (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

bei dem Thema qualmt mein Kopf schon wieder, überleg seit Wochen nach ner guten Kombo: Leistung, Qualität, Preis und Fahrtdauer. 

Aber zu deiner Frage, Kumpel hat ne Anka mit der wir ein zwei mal im Jahr raus fahren mit einem Minn Kota endura c2 50 und einer stink normalen 140AH Autobatterie und hat bisher immer den ganzen Tag gehalten.


----------



## Allesfänger (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie ist eure Reichweite? ( E-Motor )*

Also, war heute von 10 uhr bis 15.30 auf dem Wasser bin die ganze Zeit durchgefahren ( Habe geschleppt auf stufe 2-3 ) um Spots anzufahren auch mal Stufe 5 - Und am Ende war die Batterie gerade mal um 40% runter. Also komme ich mit meiner einen Batterie locker den ganzen Tag  Das freut mich.


----------

